# Who is going as a character or creature from a Stephen King tale?



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Not dressing up as anything from his novels, but I will be hanging out with a particular '58 Plymouth, as I do every year. Not sure most people understand the Halloween significance and like seeing the Hearses instead, but the red Mopar is appreciated by those who understand it.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

The-Dullahan said:


> Not dressing up as anything from his novels, but I will be hanging out with a particular '58 Plymouth, as I do every year. Not sure most people understand the Halloween significance and like seeing the Hearses instead, but the red Mopar is appreciated by those who understand it.


Awesome to see a Mopar fan on here! Since you're gonna be hanging out with Cristine... you could always dress up as Arnie. That would be beyond cool! It wouldn't take too much either  Do share pics of your '58... I'm sure a few of us would loooove to see her


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes please...I want to see your Christine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone else going out Halloween as a Stephen King character? Any Annie Wilkes' out there?


----------



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

im really trying to pull off a decent pennywise costume but hitting a lot of snags


----------



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

Can anyone point to a decent pennywise face prosthetic or even a decent clown prosthetic I could modify to be close?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Spirit Halloween had some face molds you could buy. Maybe that would work.


----------



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

I have one across the street, been there a few times and don't really have anything that would work so I'm looking a little more high end


----------



## Erika Marie Smesny (Oct 5, 2012)

I was Carrie 2 Halloween's ago !


----------



## Richard Vargas (Oct 31, 2014)

I´m Heading out as my version of the Novel Kurt Barlow.









New here by the way guys! nice meeting everyone!


----------

